# help please :)



## xXtecbabyXx (Aug 20, 2010)

hiya a was wondering if eny1 could help me i have jst got 2 baby ferrets they are 9 weeks old how do a stop them biting me i only want them as pets and a did take alot of time to think about geting them just looking for a wee bit of advice :confused1:


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

you may get other answers to this problem but my advice would be just to keep handling your kits...pick them up as many times a day as you can..,let them have a wee sniff at your hand each time you go to pick them up..they will soon get used to you...like all animals ferrets use their mouth to investagate everything so they will soon learn what your hand is...always use your bare hand and never put a glove on...should only take a couple of days.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

if you had researched thoroughly you would have learnt that first time owners shouldn't get kits - for this reason.

But you have them now so...
When one nips you, squeal really loud, scruff it and put it straight back in the hutch. It will learn that biting = no play!


----------



## xXtecbabyXx (Aug 20, 2010)

thank you very much for the advice the reason a got kits was when i researched and asked ferret owners they told me kits would be better for me than an older 1 because i have never had them before as the days are geting on they are geting better with the biting its geting less and less thank god lol so thanks very much for the help if you have eny other wee hints and tips i would be realy gratefull


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Try and make sure thay have full bellies before handling.


----------



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

Are they biting hard or playfully?

Ours have always bit playfully and on the odd occasion that they have nipped hard we hold them up and put our finger near their face and tell them very firmly NO BITING HARD!! It works for our ferrets.. Athena sometimes ignores and does it straight away again but then we just repeat it and then lock her away in their cage on her own, and we don`t even glance at her when she`s been put away has punishment, they hate being ignored.. she hates seeing the others running around playing when she can`t join them. After 5 mins or so we let her out again and she`s then the sweetest little girl around lol.

Ferrets are hard work hun but also lots of fun... i wish i`d read up alot more about them before i got mine, i would never have got them... but i did and i wouldn`t be without them now, their cute, comical but also very very mischevious... and they completely wreck your house lol x


----------



## xXtecbabyXx (Aug 20, 2010)

i would say its more playfull than hard it is only 1 of them that does it she seems scared of everything i only got them on monday and cheekie my pale 1 she a wee gem she has never tryed to bite but coco my dark 1 she seems very unsure of everything and will nip even if handling her a just hope it doesnt turn it to a habit alot of people have told me this is normal its cause there babies i hope there right thanks for you help :thumbup:


----------



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

xXtecbabyXx said:


> i would say its more playfull than hard it is only 1 of them that does it she seems scared of everything i only got them on monday and cheekie my pale 1 she a wee gem she has never tryed to bite but coco my dark 1 she seems very unsure of everything and will nip even if handling her a just hope it doesnt turn it to a habit alot of people have told me this is normal its cause there babies i hope there right thanks for you help :thumbup:


I`d agree with them hun, babies usually are very nippy but luckily it very rarely hurts.. i`d say handle them lots and lots, coco will soon realise your not going to hurt her and then she should feel alot more at ease x


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

I have had many ferrets. One of the kits I had used to bite really really bad, scuff it when it does it, by the time I had finished it ended up being my best friend and coming everywhere on my shoulder.


----------



## CrisYouSasyMedic (Sep 7, 2010)

LOL!!! :I know exactly what you're talking bout. when I first got my little Feebie she nipped me all the time and drew blood. there is a spray you can get in most pet stores can't remember what it was called but it's something like "Stop Bite" it is in the cat section. Just spray it on you limbs and the Ferret doesn't like the taste at all so he/she will stop biting. Now my little Feebie follows me around me around the house giving me little gentle kisses on my feet instead of biting. When she does grab a piece of skin I reach down and pinch her rump section or on the side of her back leg and she lets go. Crystal


----------

